# Play or Run Paper and Pencil RPGs on the Web



## MacrayBlackhand (Jun 7, 2009)

Macray's Keep is a web site that facilitates the play of pencil
and paper RPGs via the Internet.
The Keep also supports lurking so if you don't have the time to
play, you can still follow along with your favorite games.
Here is a list of games that are allowing lurking at this time.
Membership is FREE!  Watch a game, join a game or start one of your own.
Macray's Keep
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
(d20 interface) Dungeons & Dragons 4th Edition
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Keep on the Shadowfell
Using the (d20 interface) Dungeons & Dragons 4th Edition rules system
Submitted by Mike Chambers
Advanced D&D, 2nd ed
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
After the Blight
Using the Advanced D&D, 2nd ed rules system
Submitted by brian murphy
The Planewalker Chronicles
Using the Advanced D&D, 2nd ed rules system
Submitted by Dan Meyer
Refuge
Using the Advanced D&D, 2nd ed rules system
Submitted by Jeanne Hilary-Burroughs
d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Age of Dragons
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Andrea Maitland
THE REPUBLIC
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by <SPAN STYLE='colorrange'>Chuck Turner</SPAN>
Adventures in the World of Breminor
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by <font color='00ff00'>Tim Gousie</font>
Army of Darkness
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Ely Dane
Calator 4E! Pirates of the Fourth Edition
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by <font color=gold>Herb</font> <font color=gold>Helzer</font>
Turmoil
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Paul Pittaway
Reclaiming Huorikech
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Jason Stephens
GRAVEYARD of HEROES
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by <SPAN STYLE='colorrange'>Chuck Turner</SPAN>
The North
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Mike Barlund
Childe of Mourning, Childe of Night
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Yung Ng
Early Mourning Reign
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Cybil Flora
Surviving the Crucible
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Chris Presman
The Subterranean Cocktail
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by <font color=white>Josh</font> <font color=white>Penson</font>
The Devil Inside
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Allen Walker
A Profession of Violence
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Sleepy Floyd
The attack of the Dreugar
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by John Berndt
War of the Lance Campaign
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Josh Mailhiot
The Dark Age of Norsca
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Joshua Hakes
Ravenloft: Rise of the Ebon Dawn
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by D 
Expedition to Castle Ravenloft
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by <font color=#FFA500>Ender Martin</font>
Pathfinder Adventures
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Sleepy Floyd
The Shield of Arith Krahl
Using the d20 Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by John Embree
d20 Modern
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hammerfall
Using the d20 Modern rules system
Submitted by Gene Bryce
So You Wanna Be President?
Using the d20 Modern rules system
Submitted by Chris Borton
Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
ALL IN A DEY’S WORK
Using the Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by <SPAN STYLE='colorrange'>Chuck Turner</SPAN>
Embers amid the Ashes
Using the Dungeons & Dragons 3rd Edition rules system
Submitted by Brian Jackson
GURPS
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Covert War
Using the GURPS rules system
Submitted by Skip Hoyer
Heavy Gear
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Heavy Gear
Using the Heavy Gear rules system
Submitted by Kenneth Hutchinson
Other
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Belter 2222
Using the Other rules system
Submitted by John Theisen
Palladium RPG
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Palladium
Using the Palladium RPG rules system
Submitted by Mike Pitt
Runequest
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fantastic Journeys
Using the Runequest rules system
Submitted by Kenneth Hutchinson
Star Wars RPG
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rebel Scum!
Using the Star Wars RPG rules system
Submitted by Warren Bridgewater
Vampire: The Masquerade
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Secrets of Los Angeles
Using the Vampire: The Masquerade rules system
Submitted by Sean Martin


----------

